# What is wrong with people?



## TRAVIS22 (Mar 29, 2006)

Been doing well this year crappie fishing. Found nice spot a Deer Creek where I knew I could take wife and twin grandsons, where I could put them on some action. We get to the spot back in a cove and pull up to a nice brush pile. We start to fish catch a few and have a nice lunch on boat. Picture perfect day with the family. Then more total disrespect from people! Two guys and a lady set up to bank fish. Not close to us but clear over on other side of cove. Immediately a blue tooth speaker starts playing music so loud that it vibrates items on boat. It gets worse. Not only was the music way to loud the M/F words and talk of male and female body parts in song was unbelievable. A older gentleman that had been fishing on the bank also, says that music is going to scare the fish. And they tell him the fish like it. Unfortunately for us the language in this music was something my 7 year olds shouldn’t be hearing. So we had to leave our fishing hole. My wife very rarely goes fishing with me, and she couldn’t believe how fellow fisherman had such disrespect. Especially how I tell her what nice people I come across while fishing. I even told about all you guys helping the lady out with some fresh fish. A day that started so good went so bad.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. "You can not fix STUPID".


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

A thread with this title could go for the long haul!

Sorry your great day was interrupted by idiots.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Prime example of the current ME ME ME society we are currently living in. MOST people only care about themselves and not those around them.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

that generation in general is pretty disrespectful ... my son behaves himself around me, but I can glean from his comments that he and his friends feel like they're what it's all about ... the problem is, when i was a kid and young adult in the 60s and 70s, if you got out of line there was no shortage of people to straighten you out one way or another so you understood having manners ... if you didn't get slapped around for being stupid, the threat was enough to get your attention ... now everyone is either ok with asinine behavior because they do the same crap, or they're afraid to say something for fear of being chastised for having some sort or etiquette or even worse, a confrontation that often ends badly for someone ... some of these punks just need a big can of whoop ass opened on them once or twice ... they call it respect, but the mafia knew about respect, you treat people the way you want to be treated, the consequences can be severe, but too many of these imbeciles don't care ...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ducknut141 said:


> Prime example of the current ME ME ME society we are currently living in. MOST people only care about themselves and not those around them.


Seriously. It's been on full display during this covid. Every day at work we got people asking why? Why? But why? But why? All day long. "Uh cuz corporate says that's the covid policy"! Then the barrage of profanity is released. One dumb #$%@ spit at us. 

If people so upset, why not drive away? Make a big scene and still get food


----------



## TRAVIS22 (Mar 29, 2006)

The sad thing is these were not what I call young kids, all 3 adults were late 30s to 40s. I wanted to ask if they let there kids listen to that crap. If they said no then why do my grandsons have to. If they said yes then I would say that explains everything about your life style.and it’s all about YOU! But I thought best to let things go


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you really didnt say what generation those jerks was from. but it really doesnt matter because there are jerks in every age group. i worked for a guy and we'd meet up at this greasy spoon for coffee before work. i am 69 as of today. he was a little older with a younger brother that showed up some times. his younger brother was loud obnoxious and filthy. every few words was either the mf or the f word. my boss was bad enough on his own but when his younger brother showed up he got as bad as his brother. the place was full of woman most mornings. i would get so embarrassed most mornings if the brother showed up i'd just leave. i've seen pigs from every generation. most are ok but that 10% that dont have any respect for anyone at all. then get peeved off if someone says squat about it.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Today's kids have no respect for anyone or themselves.At work there was a young kid they hired about 20-22 years old.He wasn't there a week and would act out and act stupid,and I don't put up with non-sense.He came in to the lunch room and said, "I don't want anybody to "dis" me".I knew what he meant but said, "what does that mean"?He said that means don't disrespect me. I looked him in the eye and said," what did you do to earn my respect ?He had a stupid look on his face and said," what does that mean"? I shook my head and walked away.He only lasted about a month,but that whole time he would avoid me and left everybody alone.Total lack of an upbringing.A friend of mine pulled into a gas station and forgot what side his gas cap was on.He pulled up on the wrong side and went to back up on the other side.When a car pulled up blew the horn and said " to bad old man". He said nothing and began filling his truck.The biggest guy in the car put his hands on both pumps an kept shooting his mouth off,and my friend did not even look at him.Well the punk made the mistake of swearing and then tried to step through the pumps with mouth going 90 m.p.h..My friend is an ex-boxer and works with his hands for a living.He hit the advancing punk one time and he dropped like a rag doll out cold.He crumbled and fell between the pumps,his friends dragged him over to their car and said nothing.My friend also carries a 9 mm. but did not need it this time. It's scary out there be safe,and always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Travis22 said:


> The sad thing is these were not what I call young kids, all 3 adults were late 30s to 40s. I wanted to ask if they let there kids listen to that crap. If they said no then why do my grandsons have to. If they said yes then I would say that explains everything about your life style.and it’s all about YOU! But I thought best to let things go


Thanks for clearing that up and sorry they ruined your day. It's funny,you tell this story an automatically the older generation jumps the younger generation. Theres turds in all age groups. Older people have been complaining about younger people playing music to loud since there was music. 
Just as many full grown adults make idiots of themselves as "kids these days".... 
Lol sounds like deer creek has been a zoo this year.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thanks for clearing that up and sorry they ruined your day. It's funny,you tell this story an automatically the older generation jumps the younger generation. Theres turds in all age groups. Older people have been complaining about younger people playing music to loud since there was music.
> Just as many full grown adults make idiots of themselves as "kids these days"....
> Lol sounds like deer creek has been a zoo this year.


 Lol right, it’s not like these whipper snappers raised themselves. Their parents from the all mighty 50’s, 60’s, and 70’s raised them to be saints!!!!


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Gota b carefull going out in public!!... hell you know that.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

snagless-1 said:


> Today's kids have no respect for anyone or themselves.At work there was a young kid they hired about 20-22 years old.He wasn't there a week and would act out and act stupid,and I don't put up with non-sense.He came in to the lunch room and said, "I don't want anybody to "dis" me".I knew what he meant but said, "what does that mean"?He said that means don't disrespect me. I looked him in the eye and said," what did you do to earn my respect ?He had a stupid look on his face and said," what does that mean"? I shook my head and walked away.He only lasted about a month,but that whole time he would avoid me and left everybody alone.Total lack of an upbringing.A friend of mine pulled into a gas station and forgot what side his gas cap was on.He pulled up on the wrong side and went to back up on the other side.When a car pulled up blew the horn and said " to bad old man". He said nothing and began filling his truck.The biggest guy in the car put his hands on both pumps an kept shooting his mouth off,and my friend did not even look at him.Well the punk made the mistake of swearing and then tried to step through the pumps with mouth going 90 m.p.h..My friend is an ex-boxer and works with his hands for a living.He hit the advancing punk one time and he dropped like a rag doll out cold.He crumbled and fell between the pumps,his friends dragged him over to their car and said nothing.My friend also carries a 9 mm. but did not need it this time. It's scary out there be safe,and always be aware of your surroundings.


Sorry, I know this is off topic but in regards to Snagless’s comment. My son, daughter and the vast majority of their friends don’t fit the mold you cast young people these days. You really can’t generalize like that. You may know someone disrespectful but they are no worse than your generation. And honestly if you know a kid like that I believe the blame lies with the parenting IMHO.
Ok, putting the soapbox away. Please continue...


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Travis22 said:


> Not only was the music way to loud the M/F words and talk of male and female body parts in song was unbelievable.


The popular "organic healthy" restaurant in downtown Cleveland had a new years party and this is all their DJ played. We listened to half hour of the trash and ask for a manager at the exit. Bunch of young 20 somethings came and said it was pop music. I said pop music gets edited. They said it's what people want. The another one came over, must have been the DJs buddy. He was more defensive about it. They wouldn't even move us downstairs where the music actually seemed like appropriate pop music. That on top of not having their advertised mixed drinks and craft beer. They gave us Miller lite. Lol. I just went thru the bank and got the money back. Wont get another penny. We use to eat there....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ugh...….good old foul mouthed gangsta rap....makes me physically ill to even hear it. I would have left too. By the way...these are the same type of morons who blast your eardrums at gas stations and traffic lights...Chrome, plastic and rust vibrating on a $500 car.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Ugh...….good old foul mouthed gangsta rap....makes me physically ill to even hear it. I would have left too. By the way...these are the same type of morons who blast your eardrums at gas stations and traffic lights...Chrome, plastic and rust vibrating on a $500 car.


EXACTLY! I love how they are the ones to then go out and support "rights" or to oust purported "rapists"..... even the white kids like to go out pound pavement for these injustices yet these songs are filled with vile acts of injustice. Cant make it up.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you did the best thing you could have done under the conditions you describe. confrontation is never a good idea. you never know when you'll run across that crazy with a gun whose just crazy enough to use it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> Sorry, I know this is off topic but in regards to Snagless’s comment. My son, daughter and the vast majority of their friends don’t fit the mold you cast young people these days. You really can’t generalize like that. You may know someone disrespectful but they are no worse than your generation. And honestly if you know a kid like that I believe the blame lies with the parenting IMHO.
> Ok, putting the soapbox away. Please continue...


you cant always blame the parents. i have seen and even know brothers that went opposite directions. i know two brothers that one was as wild as they get the other became a preacher. they had a dad for a preacher. i knew another kid that was the son of a preacher that was sorry. he was charged with rape. his dad even sold his house to get him out of the charges. 2 months later he was in a wreck with a semi and got killed. maybe it was justice i dont know.

i have 2 sons that i know was raised right. one works and raises his family. he is my oldest and will do anything for me. the other is a meth addict. if he needs a fix he will steal your gold fillings out of your teeth if he catches you sleeping. but i have to give him some credit. he is very respectful and would give you the shirt off his back. but he'll steal your money if given the chance. but only if he needs a fix. he is in prison now doing a yr. so i'm hoping he stays straight when he gets out.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your young son Sherman. That has to be tough on you and the wife.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I've had a couple of 60+ yr olds try to wedge their boat within a 20 foot area that we were casting between our boat and the bank. Another time some 50 year old was blocking up one side of the Cheshire Ramp at Alum while he worked on his boating equipment for over 30 minutes. I wouldn't necessarily blame it on a certain age group, generation, or otherwise. There are clueless folks of every type.



baitguy said:


> that generation in general is pretty disrespectful ... my son behaves himself around me, but I can glean from his comments that he and his friends feel like they're what it's all about ... the problem is, when i was a kid and young adult in the 60s and 70s, if you got out of line there was no shortage of people to straighten you out one way or another so you understood having manners ... if you didn't get slapped around for being stupid, the threat was enough to get your attention ... now everyone is either ok with asinine behavior because they do the same crap, or they're afraid to say something for fear of being chastised for having some sort or etiquette or even worse, a confrontation that often ends badly for someone ... some of these punks just need a big can of whoop ass opened on them once or twice ... they call it respect, but the mafia knew about respect, you treat people the way you want to be treated, the consequences can be severe, but too many of these imbeciles don't care ...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> you cant always blame the parents. i have seen and even know brothers that went opposite directions. i know two brothers that one was as wild as they get the other became a preacher. they had a dad for a preacher. i knew another kid that was the son of a preacher that was sorry. he was charged with rape. his dad even sold his house to get him out of the charges. 2 months later he was in a wreck with a semi and got killed. maybe it was justice i dont know.
> 
> i have 2 sons that i know was raised right. one works and raises his family. he is my oldest and will do anything for me. the other is a meth addict. if he needs a fix he will steal your gold fillings out of your teeth if he catches you sleeping. but i have to give him some credit. he is very respectful and would give you the shirt off his back. but he'll steal your money if given the chance. but only if he needs a fix. he is in prison now doing a yr. so i'm hoping he stays straight when he gets out.


Edit: After considering this further I’m guessing this probably does goes deeper than parenting. I imagine the root cause would be “It’s in God’s plan” for one reason or another. Sorry about your son. This time things will surely work out.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> Edit: After considering this further I’m guessing this probably does goes deeper than parenting. I imagine the root cause would be “It’s in God’s plan” for one reason or another. Sorry about your son. This time things will surely work out.


Genetics too.I have two sons one adopted at one year old .Raised the same .Similar to what Sherman said


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe parents aren't being parents during the kids formative years. You can't let bad behavior go without consequences.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Travis 22 - Sorry to hear about your fish outing with your wife and grandson's. It is unfortunate but does happen - It has happened to me and my son a few times over the last few years as well. You did the right thing by just trying to find another spot. I hope your next outing goes better.


----------



## Sgirl (May 26, 2018)

I have more then once had to ask others to respect my space. I have had to bank fish for the past couple years and many times a boat trolling will think it's OK to to get within feet of my line. They sometimes seem a little shocked when an older lady sends them on their way.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

The thing is by moving they get what they want and expect. NOBODY stands up to these punks. It's priceless to see their face when I do. They do not expect it especially from and old fat guy. If we don't start standing up to these people it will only get worse. I would not do it with kids with me though.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Every one says, Kids these days, or The younger generation. Wern't they raised by adults. You are only as good, as the one that teaches you.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing like a nice peaceful, early morning on the water and the wake boarding boats come out blaring music and rocking my boat. Wish there was a noise ordinance on the water...


----------

